# Lachsangeln im Fluss



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht es mit den Lachsen in den Flüssen udn Bächen aus? Im Herbst bin ich auf Bömlo, nähe Haugesund. Da soll irgendwo auch ein top Lachsfluss sein. Womit bekomm ich so nen schönen Silberbarren an den Haken? Soll ich mein Sammelsorium an Mefo Ködenr mitnehmen?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## troutcontrol (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln im Fluss*

hexen / witch....:g

grüsse aus berlin
martin


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln im Fluss*

Hi!

Gib mal bei Google 'lachsfischen bömlo' ein, da spuckt es jede Menge aus!
Und dann erkundige Dich auch nach den Schonzeiten! Was meinst Du mit Herbst? Meines Wissens fängt in vielen Flüssen im Süden die Schonzeit Ende August an, aber mach Dich da mal schlau.
Naja, und allgemein gilt, aber das kennst Du sicher vom MeFo fischen: Mal eben da hin und ein paar Stunden fischen und mit einem Sack Lachse zurück, das is eher nicht...
Zu den Ködern: Auch hier kommt es auf die individuellen Bestimmungen der einzelnen Flüsse an. In manchen darfst Du alles (Wurm, Blinker, Fliege), in anderen nur mit der Fliege...

LG

Stephan


----------



## spinfisher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln im Fluss*

Hier (in der Nähe von Haugesund ) ist die Lachssaison am 20-09 beendet.:c


----------

